#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Is Cambodia as drugs ridden as people make out?

## mad_dog

Is Cambodia as drugs ridden as people make out?

 :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Nice OP, straight to the point.
Very direct, no bullshit.
I like it.


Unfortunately I can't answer it because I've never been there.
I've been to Swanage in Dorset though and that is a place surprisingly well riddled in drugs.

----------


## stroller

Looking for any particular one?

----------


## mad_dog

> Nice OP, straight to the point.
> Very direct, no bullshit.
> I like it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't answer it because I've never been there.
> I've been to Swanage in Dorset though and that is a place surprisingly well riddled in drugs.


  I like all the reactionary sex pats who rant about the evils of drugs while drunkenly stumbling around looking for teenage prostitutes to abuse... tw.ats

----------


## mad_dog

> Looking for any particular one?


 i don't take drugs much anymore but like to keep me hand in so to speak.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I never stumbled across drugs on any of my trips to Phnom Penh.

----------


## bkkmadness

Sill easy to get drugs in PP, though I heard not as easy as it used to be when dope was legally sold in the markets.  If you do wanna get soprted out there head over to the river happy pizza joints and the man in the kitchen will have some.  But dont get the crap they use for thge cooking, pay a bit extra and be happy. :Smile:

----------


## njdesi

^ 
Agree. You can get a dime bag for $5 from the happy herb guy. If you ask a moto driver he will try to charge you $8 for the same. Any hard drugs, just ask your moto driver, and pay his inflated mark-up. I have never done hard drugs, so I can't give you a price range. From what I've heard, the Khmer kids are into the designer drugs and speed. You can also get almost any type of controlled drug sold legally in the US at any Cambodian pharmacy(tranquilizers, valium, mood enhancers, etc).

----------


## Sukhoi

I don’t think cannabis is illegal in Cambodia.  When I was there – and this was 1996 – in the Russian Market there were stalls with big bags of grass on sail and I mean sacks of it.  Lots of people smoking in some of the guesthouses as well.  Not my thing but live and let live I say.

----------


## Ice Maiden

When I was in Cambodia only last month we were told cannabis is illegal.

My Dad's friend asked our driver if he could take us somewhere to buy some and asked if it was legal, he looked at us in shock and explained it is illegal for sure but he can get some from his friend if we wanted any.

My Dad's friend started to get worried and told him he didn't want any! Pretty risky if you ask me.

----------


## Sukhoi

Yah, I think Cambodia had a period in the mid 90’s when anything that could happen did happen.  Like Lao around 1975 I hear it was wild out there.

----------


## in4zip

there was this really witty but weird guy named the horse always souped up on some ketamine shit (no fugging idea what's this shit is since i'm anti&allergic to most of this stuff) on khmer440.com forum before the guv there cleaned the place up a bit
they used to have these K parties and it seemed the participants came out of them in a zombie state.. so is K available in Cambo? the repply to the ones in the know..

----------


## DrAndy

no, it is not MD

alright, a bit more.....

Cambodia has drugs, as anywhere, and you can find them

most are now illegal, so you have to take care

often the police are involved, and setting up some rich foreigner used to be a hobby of theirs

----------


## kingwilly

Ketamine is basically a cheaper version of Cocaine....

so I've heard. 

U used to be able to get an entire bottle of the stuff (in liquid form so needed to be crytalised first) in Cambodia for a couple hundred baht.

----------


## aging one

Yup it was nice buying it in the markets, but alas you cant anymore.

----------


## stroller

> Ketamine is basically a cheaper version of Cocaine....


Ehh, no, it's on the other end of the scale. A very potent anaethetic, used early last century during emergency amputations, now mostly used for veterinary purposes, hence it's known as the "horse tranquiliser".

It is available in Cambodia through 'friendly chemists'.

It's been reported that it's unadvisable to inject it, it's pretty heavy duty stuff. I heard users boil the liquid to evaporate the water and snort the resulting white crystals after grinding or chopping into powder.

----------


## aging one

Go back a few years and mix the stuff with PCP that was the horse trank of the 80's.  Why do people want to fry their brains?  

Damn herb grows in the ground and you smoke it.  Thats enough for me.

----------


## bkkmadness

Ketamine can get powdered up into grey crsytals but can also be drunk straight from the bottle though it tastes fucking horrible. Its dirt cheap in india, but too much will most definately blow your mind. :Very Happy:

----------


## mad_dog

My dad is a vet .... So plenty of ketters for mad_dog when he was a lad  :Wink:

----------


## drpaul854

In February 2006 in Snookyville - south of PP - every motodriver had a bag or jacket full of various drugs and cannibis.  Not for me - but up to you... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bustak

> ^ 
> Agree. You can get a dime bag for $5 from the happy herb guy. If you ask a moto driver he will try to charge you $8 for the same. Any hard drugs, just ask your moto driver, and pay his inflated mark-up. I have never done hard drugs, so I can't give you a price range. From what I've heard, the Khmer kids are into the designer drugs and speed. You can also get almost any type of controlled drug sold legally in the US at any Cambodian pharmacy(tranquilizers, valium, mood enhancers, etc).


I love it that a guy w/ a Tony Montana avatar knows this info!  :Smile:

----------


## ceburat

As a retired federal ah.... fok, I'll just skip this thread.

----------


## bustak

> As a retired federal ah.... fok, I'll just skip this thread.


oh oh! we have a narc amongst us!  :Cool:

----------


## Skulldigger

I met this Finnish man in his fifties on Koh Bulon back in 1997.

He came up to me in the bar one day as I was having a beer and said 'I could not help but notice you and your friends are Finnish. Just wanted to say that seeing how you took care of your friend there after he sprained his ankle, made me feel proud to be Finnish. You stick together and care about each other, and that is a beautiful thing. There is so much shit out there, so many young people wasting their lives away on drugs... but you and your friends make me feel there is hope. ...and now... and now (his eyes widened as he looked past my shoulder at my mates who sat at a table a few meters behind my back) ...and now - your friends are rolling up a fat one!! For fark's sake!! I am a cop back in Finland you know! (downs his drink in one big gulp, smashes the glass down on the bar) "I'm off to bed."

...and away he went, as my mates lit up the fat one.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Ketamine is a dissasociative tranquilieser.

Strange stufff.

I've been to hell and talked to the devil before.


I would still like to try DMT before I die but I don't know if that would be the last thing I did.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Erowid Psychoactive Vaults

DMT is as common as Robitusson DM cough syrup, perfectly legal. And cheap!

----------


## mrsquirrel

I think that is DXM hootad Binky. Which is a bit different to DMT

COMMON & BRAND NAMES
 DMT; Dimitri
  EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
 Psychedelic Tryptamine
  CHEMICAL NAME
 N,N-dimethyltryptamine
  DESCRIPTION
 DMT is a powerful, visual psychedelic which produces short-acting effects when smoked. It is used orally in combination with an MAOI, as in ayahuasca brews. It is naturally produced in the human brain and by many plants.

----------


## mrsquirrel

COMMON & BRAND NAMES
 Robo; DM
  EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
 Dissociative; Psychedelic; Cough Suppressant
  CHEMICAL NAME
 dextromethorphan hydrobromide
  DESCRIPTION
 DXM is a widely available over-the-counter cough suppressant. When taken far above its standard medical dosage, it is a strong dissociative used primarily by teens.
  CAUTION
 Many DXM-containing products (such as Coricidin Cough and Cold) also contain other active ingredients which can be dangerous or fatal in high doses. Please read about DXM-only products.

----------


## kingwilly

^ you are wealth of infornmation abt mind altering substances squirell

have a greenie

oh .. cant gotta spread the wealth!

----------


## mrsquirrel

NOt sure if old Hootard was trying to show me up there or not.

If I could get DMT in cough medicine I would be well fucked up.,

Check this shit out though

DMT Duration
 Smoked
 Total Duration
6 - 20 mins
 Onset
0 - 1 mins
 Coming Up
0 - 30 secs
 Plateau
3 - 15 mins
 Coming Down
3 - 5 mins


 After Effects
15 - 60 mins
 Hangover / Day After
- - -
       EFFECTS LIST #
  POSITIVE
short durationimmersive experiencesintense open eye visuals and kaleidescopic patterningpowerful "rushing" of sensationradical perspective shiftingprofound life-changing spiritual experiences
  NEUTRAL
change in perception of timeauditory hallucination (buzzing) colorshifting (for example red green and gold coloring to the whole world)
  NEGATIVE
overly-intense experienceshard on the lungs to smokeslight stomach discomfortdifficulty integrating experiencesoverwhelming fearfast onset and intensity can lead to problems if not prepared (dropped pipe, knocking things over, falling)

     DESCRIPTION #
   "[The feeling of doing DMT] is as though one had been struck by noetic lightning. The ordinary world is almost instantaneously replaced, not only with a hallucination, but a hallucination whose alien character is its utter alienness. Nothing in this world can prepare one for the impressions that fill your mind when you enter the DMT sensorium. 

"The extraordinary brevity of the experience," he continued, "argues that it is incredibly harmless. It virtually disappears from the organism in about ten minutes. The paradox is that DMT is the most powerful yet most harmless of all these things. This is probably because, for reasons which are mysterious to us, DMT occurs in normal brain metabolism [in Serotonin]." 
-- Terence McKenna

  Load Universe into Cannon.  Aim at Brain.  Fire.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Not sure if old Hootard was trying to show me up there or not

Maybe just an honest mistake.

DMT



Alexander Shulgin wrote a really nice bit about it.

it went something like this

25mg - nice buzz the world is an interesting place 
50mg - More intense, a parrallel existance
75mg  - I am reaching my limits
100mg - too much.

----------


## mad_dog

I did the cold syrup stuff as a lad ... that was a warm mildtrip as I remember...

I always wanted to try peyote but I suppose my time has passed.

Never heard of DMT... effects and duration sound a bit like Ket.

----------


## Spin

Once had peyote in the desert south of Valencia, Spain. Mescalino's the local 's call :Smile:  ed them, small black capsules. Good times

----------


## mrsquirrel

Did you puke?

----------


## stroller

> COMMON & BRAND NAMES
>  Robo; DM
>   EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
>  Dissociative; Psychedelic; Cough Suppressant
>   CHEMICAL NAME
>  dextromethorphan hydrobromide
>   DESCRIPTION
>  DXM is a widely available over-the-counter cough suppressant. When taken far above its standard medical dosage, it is a strong dissociative used primarily by teens.
>   CAUTION
>  Many DXM-containing products (such as Coricidin Cough and Cold) also contain other active ingredients which can be dangerous or fatal in high doses. Please read about DXM-only products.


The stuff is weak as piss, felt a little squeezy for a bit...
Stick to proper cough syrups like Phensedyl, it's got Codeine and a relaxant which is usually administered before operations in it. (It's been a regulated drug -hospitals only- in Los for 3 years now)

----------


## mrsquirrel

Don't want that shite anyway

I want to try DMT one time and one time only.

NOt sure if my brain will take it though.

----------


## buadhai

> NOt sure if my brain will take it though.


What? You're afraid it might get better, or worse?

----------


## stroller

...even less coherent.

So far he's still managed to string letters together into words  - with a decisive effort.

Don't do it, Squirrel.

----------


## buadhai

Back in the 60's when I was at university I was a Resident Assistant in the dorms for a time. Being a good, tolerant-type back then I cheerfully overlooked drug use by both my charges and myself.

I was quite amused when a couple of the most enthusiastic drug users decided they wanted to try some peyote. So, they ordered some peyote cactus so they could grow their own.

Unfortunately they somehow misunderstood the instructions and instead of planting the cactus and waiting for the peyote buttons to form, they cooked and ate the cactus plant itself.

They were sick as dogs for days and didn't even get on the slightest buzz.

We laughed for hours.

----------


## mad_dog

> Back in the 60's when I was at university I was a Resident Assistant in the dorms for a time. Being a good, tolerant-type back then I cheerfully overlooked drug use by both my charges and myself.
> 
> I was quite amused when a couple of the most enthusiastic drug users decided they wanted to try some peyote. So, they ordered some peyote cactus so they could grow their own.
> 
> Unfortunately they somehow misunderstood the instructions and instead of planting the cactus and waiting for the peyote buttons to form, they cooked and ate the cactus plant itself.
> 
> They were sick as dogs for days and didn't even get on the slightest buzz.
> 
> We laughed for hours.


You can order peyote grow kits from the back of magazines in England now! I think you need to be seriously drugged up to live in the UK

----------


## mrsquirrel

I'm sure the peyote cacti buttons take years to grow.

I knew a couple of hippies who smoked a fair bit of DMT in India a few years ago.

One would do it and the other would be standing by to catch him after he inhaled.

----------


## mad_dog

Yama was 2 dollars ... the very very strong ICE stuff was 5 dollars a bag (that shit is so so strong and i've done a lot of speed in me time )i went into a pharmacy and said i had a tooth ache and got 20 30mg coedine pills for 3 dollars... weed everywhere... the police are either selling it or don't give a shit . All systems go !!!

----------


## Mercury Cougar

Yes, seems the drug of choice is of the meta-amphetamine variety. Yama/yaba and ice. Weed is readily available at some bars and specifically at Martini disco. Just go into the toilet and aske the chubby guy who works in there. $1 a joint Don't buy any drugs from the moto guys ever.

----------


## stroller

> $1 a joint Don't buy any drugs from the moto guys ever.


That's extortion. I heard roll-ups are free in some bars, and you can smoke it there and then?

----------


## Mercury Cougar

> Originally Posted by Mercury Cougar
> 
> $1 a joint Don't buy any drugs from the moto guys ever.
> 
> 
> That's extortion. I heard roll-ups are free in some bars, and you can smoke it there and then?


Yes free at "Around the Corner Bar" and several places around the lake.

----------

